# Good flick to watch, I thought



## jswordy (May 5, 2016)

Netflix has this now and it was a good one for me... I really enjoyed it...





Samuel Goldwyn Films has distributed a few wine-related flicks. This is great because it does admit there is a lot of BS to wine. Yet there is love for wine in the film. Watching this one, it just gave me such enthusiasm for wines that I immediately jumped up and made another batch of Welch's.


----------



## wineforfun (May 5, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Netflix has this now and it was a good one for me... I really enjoyed it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So just search for Samuel Goldwyn films? I just ditched cable and became an antenna and Netflix guy.


----------



## jswordy (May 5, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> So just search for Samuel Goldwyn films? I just ditched cable and became an antenna and Netflix guy.



Search for "Somm: Into The Bottle." I am in the same spot. I cut the cord 5 years ago and now use the Net and Netflix to stream. 

You might also like the original "Somm," about becoming one...

I still have one of your wines to open yet, too...


----------



## JohnT (May 5, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Watching this one, it just gave me such enthusiasm for wines that I immediately jumped up and made another batch of Welch's.


----------



## wineforfun (May 5, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Search for "Somm: Into The Bottle." I am in the same spot. I cut the cord 5 years ago and now use the Net and Netflix to stream.
> 
> You might also like the original "Somm," about becoming one...
> 
> I still have one of your wines to open yet, too...



The only problem with cutting the cord was in order to stream TV shows, apps, etc. from my phone, I had to grab someone's cable login information. You can't watch Discovery, ESPN, CNN, etc. without a cable subscription. But hey, that is what I have kids for.............to "borrow" their login information.

I am already a Somm, just not the type of Somm that the sheeple may approve of. 

What? Get that thing drank. Is it a Welchs or blueberry or which one?


----------



## jswordy (May 5, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> The only problem with cutting the cord was in order to stream TV shows, apps, etc. from my phone, I had to grab someone's cable login information. You can't watch Discovery, ESPN, CNN, etc. without a cable subscription. But hey, that is what I have kids for.............to "borrow" their login information.
> 
> I am already a Somm, just not the type of Somm that the sheeple may approve of.
> 
> What? Get that thing drank. Is it a Welchs or blueberry or which one?



Some kinda lemon something.

We do not give a crap about those channels you mentioned. Have not missed them a bit. In fact, glad they are gone and glad we are not paying to subsidize all that programming we hardly ever watched anyway. They are soma for the sheeple. It's amazing once you HDMI port into You Tube what you can find for free on there that is totally cool.

BTW, Netflix has all the Longmires, has produced one season, and is producing a new season now, if you like that show. We love it. Also House of Cards - both the American hit AND the original British show. Also the British show Doc Martin... also...


----------



## wineforfun (May 5, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Some kinda lemon something.
> 
> We do not give a crap about those channels you mentioned. Have not missed them a bit. In fact, glad they are gone and glad we are not paying to subsidize all that programming we hardly ever watched anyway. They are soma for the sheeple. It's amazing once you HDMI port into You Tube what you can find for free on there that is totally cool.
> 
> BTW, Netflix has all the Longmires, has produced one season, and is producing a new season now, if you like that show. We love it. Also House of Cards - both the American hit AND the original British show. Also the British show Doc Martin... also...



Well, I still like to watch ESPN at times as I am a sports guy. So I am going to want to watch March Madness, NBA, College Football Bowl games, etc.
As far as Discovery, Travel, CNN, etc., there are shows/series I like to watch on there. No subsidizing here, just use someone else's password.

Netflix has a few series I like so far, ie: Californication is awesome, Narcos was pretty good. Haven't got to House of Cards yet, but will.

I have found that I just watch less TV in general now that I got rid of cable. Doing more odds and ends around the house or working out more.

P.S. No HDMI cable here, my Samsung phone mirrors to my Samsung TV.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 5, 2016)

I cut the cord a while back too. I'm a Netflix, Amazon Prime, Youtube Red, Google Video, and friends Plex servers and then pay for the streaming sports teams I watch. (MLB.tv, NHL Center Ice, etc)

The only time I have a problem is when the playoffs hit sometimes they nationally broadcast a game on stuff like NBCSN or ESPN. I can't get those over the air or streaming since I don't have an active cable account. ....thankfully, my buddy does.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 5, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> Netflix has a few series I like so far, ie: Californication is awesome, Narcos was pretty good. Haven't got to House of Cards yet, but will.



I'm not a huge TV show person which made cutting the cord much easier. Most of the time I will watch a few episodes and then I just never go back. (I did get through a full season of Mad Men, but couldn't finish season two. It's a good show though)

That said, a few TV shows that I did watch that I saw on Netflix were obviously, House of Cards, though I couldn't get through Season 3. I thought it was awful, but you should check out "The 100", and The Black List. 

Both take a few episodes to get into, but once you do. They are very good.


----------



## wineforfun (May 5, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I but you should check out "The 100", and The Black List.



Will do, thanks.


----------



## jswordy (May 5, 2016)

Yeah I am not a vidiot either. I normally do not log a lot of hours. 

ESPN is the sole franchise that is keeping cable afloat, I read, because the sports nuts all need it.

Depends on what you like. I have friends who watch hour after hour, and their standards tend to be much lower. Narcos was recommended by one. I could not even get through one episode of Narcos. Boring. Could have been great, but...

I tend to like the British stuff better. It is so much higher production quality. Watched "Blacklist," but it is not as good as a British show.

Try...

Broadchurch
Sherlock (quirky but good)
Luther
Jack Taylor (made me go out and buy every single book)
Wallander
Crossing Lines (good but uneven)
Ripper Street
A Year in Burgundy (wine film)
Occupied (excellent; new season in the works; subtitles)
Still Game (Scottish BBC comedy; cracks me up; might need subtitles to understand; 34 half-hour episodes; supposedly a new one in the works)
The House of Cards Trilogy (British - the original show)

I am into Anthony Bourdain, too, and so I like

No Reservations
Parts Unknown

That's a list it took me 5 years to assemble, so you can see I am not a heavy viewer. Too much real life outside of work...

We watch through a Roku, so the HDMI. We were fairly early adapters.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 5, 2016)

jswordy said:


> ESPN is the sole franchise that is keeping cable afloat, I read, because the sports nuts all need it.



ESPN is having a bit of trouble right now. They are losing subscribers and of course money. They are being forced (by Disney their parent company) to cut ties with many of their on-air talent. (Bill Simmons, Keith Olbermann, Colin Cowherd, Skip Bayless, Rich Eisen, Craig Kilborn, Dan Patrick, Erin Andrews) A survey taken recently said half of the cable subscribers said they would be willing to cut ESPN to save the $6.61/month it cost to have it.

ESPN lost over 3.2 million subscribers in 2014 (don't have the 2015 numbers) If the a la carte cable model comes, it's estimated that ESPN will cost far more than the $6.61 per month it current charges because it could lose a huge portion of the 90 million subscribers it has now.

If a la carte cable model comes, ESPN is finished. They won't be able to dig themselves out of the massive debt they will be in with all the monster contracts they have with talent, NBA, NFL, NHL, and MLB not to mention any others they have.

On my Cowboys boards, I don't know a single person there that doesn't detest ESPN. I watch ESPN when a game is on, but other than that. I can't stand that station. They are nothing but hyperbole and click/watch bait.

I want a sports station that's more like NPR or BBC that gives me the news and not hyperbole and bias. I would pay $6/month for that station.


----------



## MichiganPaul (May 5, 2016)

If you have an android tablet you can get an app called Droid TV Primetime that works as a DVR for hundreds of current and classic TV shows. Costs $40 per year or you can buy a lifetime subscription. You choose what shows you want to download. Shows usually download the day after they air. Makes cutting the cord very easy.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 5, 2016)

The television, that insidious beast, that Medusa which freezes a billion
people to stone every night, staring fixedly, that Siren which called and
sang and promised so much and gave, after all, so little. -Ray Bradbury,
science-fiction writer (1920-2012)


----------



## jswordy (May 6, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> The television, that insidious beast, that Medusa which freezes a billion
> people to stone every night, staring fixedly, that Siren which called and
> sang and promised so much and gave, after all, so little. -Ray Bradbury,
> science-fiction writer (1920-2012)



We generally watch it after being worn out by other aspects of real-life living. It is good soma at that time, with a nice chilled bottle of wine alongside and a snack. Generally, two hours is a long time watching. Usually an hour before bed allows us to stop moving long enough to prepare for blissful slumber. Yes, it is a busy life...

I do, however, believe the tube has taken on the role of soma in "1984," in much of the developed world.


----------



## wineforfun (May 6, 2016)

I have found I watch much less now than I had been, and that wasn't much. Most of my time was spent on sports and CNN(only because Trump is hilarious to watch). I have way too many other interests than to be a slave to my TV.
Sorry to hear about Narcos Jim, I found it interesting but then again, I have interest in the drug scene, mob scene, etc.
Sounds like we are in two different zones in interests. I do like Anthony Bourdain, mostly just to see the places he goes, could care less about him.
In my idle time, I prefer to sit outside by my fire with some "spirits" and my music playing.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 6, 2016)

I don't judge! Personally, I waste tons of freakin' time reading some internet winemaking forum!!


----------



## jswordy (May 6, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> Sorry to hear about Narcos Jim, I found it interesting but then again, I have interest in the drug scene, mob scene, etc.
> Sounds like we are in two different zones in interests. I do like Anthony Bourdain, mostly just to see the places he goes, could care less about him.



"Sounds like we are in two different zones in interests." Yup. 

I like intense plot lines and characters that are well developed. That's why I prefer to read. 

If you are a pure action guy, visual like that, then you have a much wider selection than I do. Narcos had a great opportunity to be awesome, but... I need an intense plot and well-developed characters.

You try "Jack Taylor," you will see what I like. "Occupied," as well, was excellent. If you tell me "Jack Taylor" is no good, then you are a lost cause. 

I'll bet you'd be a great candidate for "VIII: The Series." Try that, too.


----------



## jswordy (May 6, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> I don't judge! Personally, I waste tons of freakin' time reading some internet winemaking forum!!



Observation and judging are two different things.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 6, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Netflix has this now and it was a good one for me... I really enjoyed it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for suggesting this. I watched it last night.


----------



## wineforfun (May 6, 2016)

jswordy said:


> "Sounds like we are in two different zones in interests." Yup.
> 
> I like intense plot lines and characters that are well developed. That's why I prefer to read.
> 
> ...



Did a quick search on Jack Taylor and Occupied, they look interesting, or at least along the lines of what may interest me.
I like non-fiction or documentary type shows, no make believe crap, that isn't for me.
Now if the show is based off reality, that is ok.
With all that said, I also like non-thinking shows at times as I have to do enough thinking on a daily basis. All time favorite non-thinking show is the Hangover series. Anyone that doesn't find humor in those is lacking humor.


----------



## jswordy (May 7, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Thanks for suggesting this. I watched it last night.



Glad you liked it! I loved it; perfect balance between acknowledging the BS and also the knowledge. The wineries were awesome. And I lost count of how many rare bottles got opened!


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 9, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Glad you liked it! I loved it; perfect balance between acknowledging the BS and also the knowledge. The wineries were awesome. And I lost count of how many rare bottles got opened!



I found another interesting movie on Netflix called "The Birth of Saké". It's subtitled and doesn't share a whole lot about how Saké, but given the similarities in what we do. It was interesting none the less.


----------



## jswordy (May 9, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I found another interesting movie on Netflix called "The Birth of Saké". It's subtitled and doesn't share a whole lot about how Saké, but given the similarities in what we do. It was interesting none the less.



Thanks, I added that one to my list. Subtitles don't bother me.

I am just assuming everyone has seen:

A Year in Champagne
A Year in Burgundy 

Both excellent.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 9, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Thanks, I added that one to my list. Subtitles don't bother me.
> 
> I am just assuming everyone has seen:
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've added both of those to my to watch list.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 5, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I found another interesting movie on Netflix called "The Birth of Saké". It's subtitled and doesn't share a whole lot about how Saké, but given the similarities in what we do. It was interesting none the less.



I watched this, and thought it was excellent. It does give all the steps to making sake, if you're familiar with the process at all. But it's more about the people and the dedication it takes. Recommend!


----------

